# Scomparsa lista applicazioni

## Isetta91

Salve, ieri sera facendo gli aggiornamenti normali ho notato che dopo un pò è sparita la lista delle applicazioni, che appare con Kickoff per capirci.

ho provato a scrivere  kbuildsycoca4 in terminale ma non è successo niente.

stamattina provo a sloggarmi, entrare in terminale e accedere col mio utente e fare rm -fr .kde4 ma niente neanche ora...

quale può essere il problema?

----------

## ago

Qualche info in più?

Versione di kde, quali applicazioni sono scomparse..

----------

## Isetta91

kde 4.5.1 e sono scomparse dalla lista tutte le applicazioni.

se conosco il nome corretto dell'applicazione (kmess per esempio l'ho aperto cercando kmess, non è uscita l'icona di kmess ma un pulsante "esegui kmess") me la apre, altrimenti nada.

se clicco su un file a caso mi viene fuori la finestrella di selezione dell'applicazione con la quale aprire il file, solo che ovviamente le applicazioni non ci sono

----------

## ago

Beh strano, ma essendo quella versione ancora Masked potrebbero esserci tanti di questi problemini

----------

## Isetta91

è un problema che mi si era già presentato, ma facendo  kbuildsycoca4 si era risolto senza problemi...

----------

## ago

Non so, potrebbe essere un bug di kde 4.5.1, btw attendi se su bugzilla ti danno risposta in merito..

----------

## mrl4n

Confermo...stesso problema su kde 4.5.1Last edited by mrl4n on Sun Sep 12, 2010 1:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cloc3

qui da me, invece, tutto liscio, passando da kde-4.4.5 a kde-4.5.1.

non credo che sia un baco, kde-4.5 è testata da parecchio tempo su altre distribuzioni.

gentoo ha atteso un pochino, che fosse fissato un baco di kdepim.

il fenomeno succede anche ad un utente creato ex-novo?

hai usato etc-update (o dispatch-conf), dopo l'upgrade?

----------

## bandreabis

Prova a guardare se la compilazione è andata a buon fine.

A me per esempio si è bloccato per problemi di collisione tra knetworkmanager e kdebase-desktoptheme enon mi sono accorto che non aveva finito.

E' bastato un 

```
emerge -uDNva world
```

 per accorgermi che mancavo ancora 61 pacchetti di kde.

Andrea

----------

## mrl4n

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Prova a guardare se la compilazione è andata a buon fine.
> 
> A me per esempio si è bloccato per problemi di collisione tra knetworkmanager e kdebase-desktoptheme enon mi sono accorto che non aveva finito.
> 
> E' bastato un 
> ...

 

Per me questo purtroppo non funziona 

```
# emerge -uDNva world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

Total: 0 packages, Size of downloads: 0 kB

Nothing to merge; would you like to auto-clean packages?
```

----------

## xdarma

Al momento non ho questo problema, ma sul forum "desktop" ci sono parecchi risultati in merito e mi sembra che le soluzioni possibili siano:

```
kbuildsycoca4
```

```
kbuildsycoca4 --noincremental
```

 *Quote:*   

>  it was reporting that "applications.menu" was not found in /etc/xdg/menus/ or in .config/menus in my home folder. What I found was "kde-4.5-applications.menu". I set up links from the latter to "applications.menu" in both directories and the kickoff launcher became populated.

 

Provate. Anche a cercare.

----------

## mrl4n

Mi sono accorto di avere tutto kde alla versione 4.4.5 tranne kde-env che era 4.5.1.

Ho riportato kde-env alla versione 4.4.5 e rifatto un 

```
eix-sync && emerge -NDuav world
```

, al riavvio tutto è tornato a posto.

----------

